# Oh the things that Boy Scouts do these days...



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I was a scout when I was a kid, but damn I don't recall ever having a scout activity like this...would love to hear the story behind the photo, probably some horny bastard father arranged it...

http://www.thelandmark.com/news/2009/0122/sterling_news/074.html


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh nothing's wrong, I am jealous!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

OOOH. Where'd they find THOSE little spinners ????????? I gotta watch more C's games !!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Where'd they find THOSE little spinners


Spinners are 7s fav..


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Spinners are 7s fav..


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking more like


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

The whole time i'm reading that article I'm thinking... Damn, those kids just made boy scouts popular again!!! LMAO!!! All the guys in their school are going to want to join their troop after seeing that pic.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I joined the boyscouts/cubscouts 5 times for one day each year from the time I was 8yr. Costing my parents 20 dollar memebrship fee each year.. If they possed with hot dancers I would have stayed....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

7costanza said:


> I was thinking more like


I'll take a 254 with a biggie sized fry and Sprite.........


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Look at the kid 3rd in from the left, I swear he's trying to hide a boner with that flag... I know when I was a scout I would have had to... (Maybe even now...)


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

That one never gets old.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that pic at all! Those poor boys, its the last time THEY will ever be that close to a woman that hot without having to put dollar bills in their g-strings!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Me too, I kept getting kicked out for eating Brownies....





Rock said:


> That one never gets old.


Rock is dead on, that one is a classic.
I took a chance during after work drinks one night, 3 Mai Tais later and told that joke.
Completely expecting the broads to rip me a new one, but even they thought it was (provocatively) funny...
In fact one kept telling me her last name was really Chocolate Fudge??
I dunno, maybe it was the Mai Tais talking...:jump:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Meet The Celtics Ladies*

The Celtics dancers have stood by their team all year, rooting the players on through games. Here's a look at some of the ladies working the parquet.

http://wbztv.com/slideshows/boston.celtics.cheerleaders.20.741282.html


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Here's a look at some of the ladies working the parquet.


Oh my... This slide show is worthy of a thread of it's own...
#'s 18, 19, 22, 23, 27, 29, 30, 47, 51, and 52 are particularly enchanting..

Although my wife was rather curious as to why I was licking my monitor...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Spoken like a true married man Koz, they are all to fat :sly:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Fat? Are you kidding?
I think your post is a little too close to the core Costanza...


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Spoken like a true married man Koz, they are all to fat :sly:


7 have you banged your head and damaged your vision recently?????


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

You'd have to be into skeletal remains to think those girls are fat, dammit!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

7 WINS! Got Koz, Stbbrn and NE going! Thats great!


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh my... This slide show is worthy of a thread of it's own...
> #'s 18, 19, 22, 23, 27, 29, 30, 47, 51, and 52 are particularly enchanting..
> 
> Although my wife was rather curious as to why I was licking my monitor...


Koz I think you should take another look at #41


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

TopCop24]Koz I think you should take another look at #41[/quote]Point taken... :)
Well said:


> 7 WINS! Got Koz, Stbbrn and NE going! Thats great!


Don't rouse the rabble Fra...:BM:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Point taken...
> Well, let's face it Top, there isn't a bad pic in the whole list...
> 
> Don't rouse the rabble Fra...:BM:


Who?! MEEE?!O :sly: BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAH! Its what I do Koz!


----------

